
Well designed websites of software developer/agency? - mamcx
I wanna to update my website (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;elmalabarista.com) and wanna find some inspiration.<p>I can find good examples elsewhere but wonder about good websites made by developers&#x2F;software agencies to look for.<p>I&#x27;m partial to dark tones, but wanna focus this time in good typography&#x2F;readability, no small fonts!; &amp; not animation gimmicks (that have infested most templates for sale!).<p>BTW: How make this show: Ask HN?
======
DebasishPanda
Just by Googling "CSS Gallery" you'll find several sites which feature many
well designed sites for inspiration.

~~~
mamcx
Yeah, millions of them!. I wish to find ones more targeting to software
developers.

